# Failed external cephalic version



## rkennedy (Aug 21, 2008)

We have a OB pt.who presents at 39 weeks and 4 days gestation for attempted external cephalic version, the version was unsuccessful so we proceeded with a c-section,and the infant was in the frank breech presentation,is there a dx code for a failed version or do I use the 652.21? 

Thanks to anyone who can help!


----------



## garmab06 (Aug 25, 2008)

Can you use ICD 9 659.0x


----------

